

Fuck You Max - prajjwal
http://zedshaw.com/fuck_you_max.txt

======
MattGrommes
I was looking for the point at which Max did anything to deserve this kind of
bullshit response from Zed but I can't seem to find it. Yes, he asked for free
"content" which is definitely deserving of scorn and a firm "No and Buzz Off",
but "Fuck you", "moron", "piss off asshole" are a smidge over the top (and
yes, I know who Zed is so possibly I shouldn't be surprised). There are plenty
of people who deserve this kind of response but if this is how he responds to
everybody who wants something from him I'm afraid for his blood pressure. Just
say No and move on.

~~~
NAFV_P
> _but "Fuck you", "moron", "piss off asshole" are a smidge over the top_

On the other hand he could have responded with this:

    
    
      for I in range(2**20):
        print "Fuck you, Asshole"

------
PMan74
Anybody who describes their new venture as "essentially
(github|Facebook|twitter|LinkedIn) for (teachers|whittlers|horse
whisperers|epidemiologists) should be shot with balls of their own shit for
their laziness.

------
anon1685
Typical Zed, but reading Max's email I have to agree it's quite offensive.

------
z3bra
i don think thats a real response. Probably what he wanted to write.

------
z3bra
Point 5 i love it.

------
sparktree
Facepalm

